# 13x7's fit 64 with skirts?



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

GETTIN READY TO BUY MY WHEELS FOR MY 64 BUT NEED TO KNOW IF 13X7'S WILL FIT ON THE REAR WITH FENDER SKIRTS. STOCK REAREND AND STOCK DRUMS


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

NO ONE HERE ON THE FORUM KNOWS THIS?


----------



## MR FLAMBOYANT (Feb 11, 2011)

your not puttin enough info, what kind of rims ?


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

THERE YOU GO,THIS IS THE HOMIES 64 WITH 13's :cheesy:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

^ WOW thats nice!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nate64_@Feb 17 2011, 01:48 AM~19890784
> *GETTIN READY TO BUY MY WHEELS FOR MY 64 BUT NEED TO KNOW IF 13X7'S WILL FIT ON THE REAR WITH FENDER SKIRTS. STOCK REAREND AND STOCK DRUMS
> *


it depends cuz the chinas and some others have a different 13x7 off set
daytons and og campbell Zs 13x7 will work


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

13x7 og reverse wires


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by firme79mc_@Feb 17 2011, 10:37 PM~19898868
> *THERE YOU GO,THIS IS THE HOMIES 64 WITH 13's :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


13x what?


----------



## MR FLAMBOYANT (Feb 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by nate64_@Feb 17 2011, 10:42 PM~19899464
> *13x7 og reverse wires
> *


og wires = chinas so they will rub. You gotta shorten your rear end.


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR FLAMBOYANT_@Feb 18 2011, 11:02 AM~19901824
> *og wires = chinas so they will rub. You gotta shorten your rear end.
> *


X2 :thumbsup: 

It will save you a lot of headaches, espaecally if you plan to lift your ride.


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 17 2011, 11:31 PM~19899367
> *it depends cuz the chinas and some others have a different 13x7 off set
> daytons and og campbell Zs  13x7 will work
> *


What about on a 66 Impala with skirts?


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nate64_@Feb 18 2011, 12:22 AM~19899887
> *13x what?
> *


13x7 reversed


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR FLAMBOYANT_@Feb 18 2011, 11:02 AM~19901824
> *og wires = chinas so they will rub. You gotta shorten your rear end.
> *


so 13x5 for the rear?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nate64_@Feb 18 2011, 04:19 PM~19904087
> *so 13x5 for the rear?
> *


 :0 

:twak: :thumbsdown: :nono: :loco: :nosad: :squint: 
shorten the rear end or get some D or Og Zs


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 19 2011, 01:22 AM~19908014
> *:0
> 
> :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:  :squint:
> ...


X 2 SHORTEN THE REAR END THROW SOME 13X7 DAYTON S NOT CHINA S AND UR SET


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Feb 19 2011, 01:28 AM~19908026
> *X 2 SHORTEN  THE  REAR END  THROW  SOME  13X7 DAYTON S  NOT  CHINA S  AND  UR  SET
> *


i have the opstion to buy a set of real daytons but i want a black rim with all chrome spokes and hub, but the d's are all chrome with gold nipples. my bud wants 1000 for rims and brand new coker 520's.....what should i do. og's or rel d's?


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

WHAT ARE OG Z'S? R THEY THE SAME AS REGULAR OG'S?


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

ZENNITH'S?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nate64_@Feb 19 2011, 03:18 AM~19908187
> *ZENNITH'S?
> *


YUP


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

UR BETTER OFF CUTTING THE REAR END...YOULL SAVE UR SELF SOME HEADACHES!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme79mc_@Feb 17 2011, 10:37 PM~19898868
> *THERE YOU GO,THIS IS THE HOMIES 64 WITH 13's :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS 64 BRO! I SEEN IT THAT DAY OF THAT PIC...THAT WAS @ ELYSIAN PRK RIGHT???


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Feb 19 2011, 03:44 AM~19908212
> *UR BETTER OFF CUTTING THE REAR END...YOULL SAVE UR SELF SOME HEADACHES!!!
> *


my rearend is all done...painted ready to go so cutting it is not an option. what is a better way to go...zeniths or daytons? if zeniths, where can u buy them


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Lifted?


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

I seen some guys on here that was runnin toyota tacoma rear ends, dont know if those are shorter or not .


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by pesco 64_@Feb 18 2011, 02:19 PM~19902910
> *What about on a 66 Impala with skirts?
> *


ANYONE :dunno:


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

where can u buy zenith wheels.....im lookin all over and nothing????? :run:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pesco 64_@Feb 19 2011, 03:14 PM~19910843
> *ANYONE :dunno:
> *


SAME THING BROTHA...GOT TO CUT IT, IF U HAVE HYDROS N WANT TO HIT SWITCHES UP DWN SIDE 2 SIDE WHILE DRIVING...JUST CUT IT!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA WHEELS... (714) 783-8740


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Feb 20 2011, 02:36 AM~19914541
> *ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA WHEELS... (714) 783-8740
> *


THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Feb 20 2011, 02:27 AM~19914534
> *SAME THING BROTHA...GOT TO CUT IT, IF U HAVE HYDROS N WANT TO HIT SWITCHES UP DWN SIDE 2 SIDE WHILE DRIVING...JUST CUT IT!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i have 14x6 reverse trus on my 63 ... and i hope i can fit skirts

only have f/b no sides no 3 ... and i have a ybone to keep it centered.. sure looks like they will fit, we will have to see


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Feb 21 2011, 08:22 PM~19927738
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


not runnin switches....it will just be lowered


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 22 2011, 08:40 AM~19931669
> *i have 14x6 reverse trus on my 63 ... and i hope i can fit skirts
> 
> only have f/b no sides no 3 ... and i have a ybone to keep it centered.. sure looks like they will fit, we will have to see
> *


u should be ok!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nate64_@Feb 22 2011, 11:50 AM~19932821
> *not runnin switches....it will just be lowered
> *


TRY IT BRO...JUST REMEBER ON ALL IF NOT MOST CHEVYS, THE STOCK DIFERENCIAL IS ALWAYS SHIFTED CLOSER TO D DRVER SIDE 1\4 PANNEL N THATS THE ONE THAT WILL GIVE U THE PROBLEMS IF ITS NOT CUT...WHEN U LAY IT, IT MIGHT WANT TO POP OUT THE SKIRT N THATS JUST WHEN U LAY IT N NOT EVEN DRIVING IT!


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Feb 22 2011, 05:29 PM~19935191
> *TRY IT BRO...JUST REMEBER ON ALL IF NOT MOST CHEVYS, THE STOCK DIFERENCIAL IS ALWAYS SHIFTED CLOSER TO D DRVER SIDE 1\4 PANNEL N THATS THE ONE THAT WILL GIVE U THE PROBLEMS IF ITS NOT CUT...WHEN U LAY IT, IT MIGHT WANT TO POP OUT THE SKIRT N THATS JUST WHEN U LAY IT N NOT EVEN DRIVING IT!
> *


THANKS


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Feb 19 2011, 02:46 AM~19908214
> *BAD ASS 64 BRO! I SEEN IT THAT DAY OF THAT PIC...THAT WAS @ ELYSIAN PRK RIGHT???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 22 2011, 08:40 AM~19931669
> *i have 14x6 reverse trus on my 63 ... and i hope i can fit skirts
> 
> only have f/b no sides no 3 ... and i have a ybone to keep it centered.. sure looks like they will fit, we will have to see
> *


I JUST BOUGHT AN AJUSTABLE PANHARD BAR TO HELP CENTER THE REAR SO I HOPE I CN RUN CHINAS WITH A STOCK REAR...WE'LL SEE :biggrin: PM ME WHEN YOU FIND OUT IF THEY FIT :thumbsup:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

The first time I ran skirts was a 66' I kept more of a daily driver, all stock, just restored besides the fact it was lowered on supremes. So I carefully folded the crease on the skirt harder, took of the brakets for their lenght measurements, fabricated new brackets that we're curved inwards wherevever they would fit and still have play. And replaced the bolts with wingnuts for easy removal. It would only rub on one side, on a hard turn. :angry: :ugh: 
Second time was my 74' glasshouse. I removed the rearend, swapped it with a 90 cadillac fleetwood rearend.... faster,easier,put hardware where they already were at, had the driveline fitted.. GAME OVER. Now I cruise without my tire gettin' off on my ride like I do (guilty). :wow:


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Mar 5 2011, 05:27 PM~20023496
> *The first time I ran skirts was a 66' I kept  more of a daily driver, all stock, just restored besides the fact it was lowered on supremes. So I carefully folded the crease on the skirt harder, took of the brakets for their lenght measurements, fabricated new brackets that we're curved inwards wherevever they would fit and still have play. And replaced the bolts with wingnuts for easy removal. It would only rub on one side, on a hard turn.  :angry:  :ugh:
> Second time was my 74' glasshouse. I removed the rearend, swapped it with a 90 cadillac fleetwood rearend....  faster,easier,put hardware where they already were at, had the driveline fitted..  GAME OVER. Now I cruise without my tire gettin' off on my ride like I do (guilty). :wow:
> *


THANKS FOR SHARING THE INFO...I THINK I WILL END UP BUYING TRUE DAYTONS TO BUYPASS THE REAREND SHORTING. :biggrin:


----------



## jaydizzle (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a 64 impala and want to buy some og wires and run my skirts. Will 14x6 work for the back and im an not juiced, or do I have to cut the rear?


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

just remember, if you wanna juice your shit, a shorter rearend is always the easier way regardless what wheels you run. It shouldn't cost much from a salvage yard, other than having the driveshaft fit (usually best done by a pro),and shouldn't take too long. just be careful w/ brake assembly/lines. Then in the future your set for rollin' on whatever the fuck you please!  (14x6 should work with limitations of how you want your setups riding height. If its not juiced, small adjustments may be the only necessity).


----------

